# Dsip



## snake (Feb 24, 2014)

Has anyone had any success with Delta Sleep-Inducing Peptides? I just got some a few weeks ago from GWP, reconstituted it and shot 100 mcg SQ 1 hour before bed. It did absolutely nothing! Since it was my first time with the peptide, I didn't want to pop an ambient with it at 2:00 AM. I think I will up the does and see where it takes me. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delta_sleep-inducing_peptide


----------



## snake (Feb 25, 2014)

Last night I upped my dose to 200 mcg. an hr. before bedtime. My sleep quality did not improve and I still woke up several times during the night. The only thing that was different; freakin' wacky dreams!


----------



## ERandICU-RN (Feb 26, 2014)

yea man, I didn't get very good results from DSIP. I thought it would be a hopeful for ppl with night sweats/insominia with Tren, but it had no effect on me, even at large doses.


----------

